# Eurasian Doves?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ive been reading about this kind of dove as we have a ton of them around our neighborhood.Bigger than morning,have a black coller around neck,and make a different coo. I know that I cannot hunt them around here,but does any one know if they are in other places other than around people?The DWR says there is year round hunting with no bag limit and no license required. Any help or thoughts on this :?: Thanks


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Think Crossman, Daisy, or Benjamin.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

And they are very "Tasty". Breasted out wrapped and toothpicked with a strip of bacon and slice of jalapeno pepper on the grill.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When I was a kid they used to talk about a "stovepipe trap". Something about the bird going down a piece of stovepipe with a screen over the far end to get bait and not being able to back out. I've never tried it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The problem that I have personally discovered with ECDs is that they are almost exclusively found in suburban areas where you cant shoot them. When Chaser and I head South to hunt chuckars, we drive through some small towns and we see them all around farms and around silage, but never in an area we can shoot them.

So my thought is that if a person wanted to hunt them, they would likely need to ask a farmer permission to shoot them on their property. But that is just my observation


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Permission is granted to shoot the flying rats on my place, just give me a heads up when you're coming....and feel free to thin out a few HUNDRED pot guts while you're here!!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

:twisted: you mean whistle-pigs? -O\__-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought whistle pigs were different from pot guts?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

You thought wrong.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> You thought wrong.


Why dont you just tell it like it is? :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wapiti67 said:


> You thought wrong.


Actually no, you are wrong. Trust me I lived in West Virginia for a couple years. "WhistlePig" are woodchucks back there, rockchucks out here... both are marmots. They have nothing to do with pot-guts. Lots of people eat'em back there... -O,-

http://utahpictures.com/Yellow_Bellied_Marmot.php



> Technically, a potgut is neither potgut nor prairie dog, but is the nickname for a Uinta ground squirrel (Spermophilus armatus)





> The yellow-bellied marmot (Marmota flaviventris), also known as the rock chuck, is a ground squirrel in the marmot genus.
> 
> ...
> Outside their burrow, individuals are alert when not actively feeding. It is common to see one or more nearly-motionless individuals standing erect on their hind feet watching for danger. _*When alarmed, they use a high-pitched whistle to warn the rest of the colony, hence the name "whistle-pig".*_


-DallanC


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually you are wrong...whistle pigs are the little pot-bellied rodents that inhabit PRO's fields..He just likes to call them pot-guts for the obvious reasons. Get it right!! This here is the West!!! Not some bullcrap WV...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

And just for your further info...the Marmots you refer to are Rock chucks...don't worry...you'll get the lingo down soon enough with my help...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gents,What happened to the topic?Ive been hijacked :?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Gents,What happened to the topic?Ive been hijacked :?


Amen! Wapiti67 just had a bad cup of coffee this morning... I swapped it out for a steaming cup of Pero when he wasnt looking. :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So what Pro has in his fields are these?










-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What's Pero?


-_O- 


Sorry Dunkem. I couldn't help it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> What's Pero?
> -_O-
> Sorry Dunkem. I couldn't help it.


Pero is Mormon coffee. At least thats what we called it growing up. It pretty much tastes like dirty water IMO
http://internaturalfoods.com/brands/pero.html


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

There are quite a few that hang around my grandpa's lambing sheds about 15 miles outside of Cedar City. I have been tuning up on them with the .17. When we get the last of our sheep out of their for the year I might turn the 870 loose on them.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Gamo "whisper"!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:-?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Whistle pigs are NOT potguts... Whistlepigs are woodchucks/groundhogs.

http://www.mentalfloss.com/trivia/facts/archives/139

So YOU thought wrong.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

....back on topic.

Lets go shoot some at Pro's place! Darn flying rats


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I would also be interested in shooting some Eurasian Collared Doves... feral pigeons too if there are some.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bax* said:


> ....back on topic.
> 
> Lets go shoot some at Pro's place! Darn flying rats


Come on down!!! 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

massmanute said:


> I would also be interested in shooting some Eurasian Collared Doves... feral pigeons too if there are some.


 PM sent.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Pro, I wish I could get down there but work is killing me right now. Looks like your making a lot of new friends.


----------

